# Auto Trail 2nd Battery Fittings



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to add a second battery to my new auto trail which we collect on Friday, looking in the battery compartment there is additional room to do this. 

There is an additional wire loom with sockets which I assume Auto Trail attach additional battery clamps if you had specified a 2nd battery at the time of order. 

I would like to know if above assumption is correct from any owners who had the additional factory fitted battery. Also, is the loom with plugs and battery clamps available to purchase from Auto Trail

Thanks for any info

john


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi John

Yes you assume correctly. I added my own second battery to my Autotrail using the spare connectors. You can easily confirm by connecting a voltmeter across the spare terminals which will read the voltage from the existing battery.

I bought the terminals from my local car accessory shop and made up a loom with bullet connectors at the other end.

It is best to use 2 batteries of exactly the same type and age to give maximum performance.

Trevor


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I have had a second battery fitted to my autotrail all you need to do is buy an extra loom from dealer which just clips onto the one already there and then onto your battery about £20.00 jobs done


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I didnt bother with the factory fitted plug. I just paralleled a new battery up with a pair of wires from one battery to the other and saved a few quid.

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi boggy i don't know if i will get into bother for posting this but you could try our website??? 



Best regards
Ian Sargent


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes you will, Ian  8) 

WWW button actually gives the link :roll:


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks all for your suggestions, purchased the additional loom from sargents, I think it was about £13 including postage.

Regards....john


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry Bognormike, i was only trying to help. i was unsure what to do. anyway thanks for the help

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Just bought one myself for £13 it's not worth messing making my own loom.


----------

